# I Like Resin Flavour



## Three Sheets (27/5/14)

I have developed a liking for the undertones of resin in some of my beers and was wondering what it would be like to have them more pronounced. Can anyone suggest a hops or two that could provide this? 

More resin less fruit is what I seek.

TS


----------



## manticle (27/5/14)

Chinook.
There are others but chinook is a good one.


----------



## Yob (27/5/14)

Simcoe, Chinook... Columbus...

good start there

*snap


----------



## Three Sheets (27/5/14)

Thanks for the quick response.

I like Chinook and Simcoe very much, not tried Columbus. Any Aussie ones? Is than an ideal boil time to draw the resin flavours to the fore?


----------



## Black n Tan (27/5/14)

For an Australian hop I think Victoria Secret has a nice resinous character and fruit also.


----------



## CrookedFingers (27/5/14)

+ 1000, simcoe chinook and columbus.

CF


----------



## Yob (27/5/14)

http://www.hops.com.au/products/vic-secret

Vic secret.. Just saying.. But yep, resin in there too


----------



## manticle (27/5/14)

I didn't get much resin in the all vic apa that I made to be honest.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/14)

Columbus, FTW. 
Last time I dry-hopped with it the FV smelt like I'd dropped half an ounce into it. Sadly dissipated 5 days later when I bottled, but it was v promising to start with, & bottling will occur earlier next time. 

I believe Centennial as well, but I've not used it myself.


----------



## fattox (17/6/14)

I made a Pliny the Elder Clone, it was dank and resiny as hell, but personally I think the second one would be more dank and resiny than the one I did.

5.92kg Ale (Maris Otter works well here)
260 carapils
180 caramel malt
345g dextrose

US05 

7.5ml hop extract @ 90
2.5ml hop extract @ 45
27.6g Simcoe @ 30
74.2g Simcoe @ flameout
27.6g Centennial @ flameout (steep both for approx however long it takes you to chill)

Dry Hop 1 - 31g columbus, 19g each centennial and simcoe for a week. Rack off after a week, dry hop with 13g each columbuys and simcoe, 6g each Amarillo and Centennial. Keg carb or bottle condition 2 weeks.

Comes out dank, but another guy at TooSOBA did one a while back and his recipe is the one below, apparently they tasted fairly similar but his just dripped with that dank resiny west coast IPA smell

5.46kg pale malt
1.6 caramel malt (seems really high to me)
420g carapils
550 dextrose

108.7g columbus @ 90
27.1g simcoe @ 60
27.1g columbus @ 45
27.1g simcoe @ 30
85.1g simcoe @ flameout
28.4g centennial @ flameout

Pitch US05, dry hop with 28.4g each of simcoe, centennial and columbus. Ferment out for 4 days, rack onto 28.4g each simcoe, centennial and columbus. Ferment for 10 days, then keg with around 8.5g each simcoe centennial and columbus for 5 days @ 10psi.

The second one is on my list to try, apparently it's dank as hell and just reeks of resin.


----------



## fletcher (17/6/14)

centennial and columbus for my tastes.


----------



## Hippy (17/6/14)

Fresh POR flowers are quite resiny believe it or not.


----------



## Three Sheets (17/6/14)

Fattox, your friends hops schedule was with flowers? I am now armed with Chinook, Columbus and Simcoe pellets. I was also thinking of bittering early with Topaz, with the thinking being to chase the resin flavours from 30 mins and below.

My usual 3kgs of liquid malt will also take on 500 of dry wheat malt and 250 grams of dextrose. ( some cracked grain a distinct possibility ).


----------



## Donske (17/6/14)

Three Sheets said:


> Fattox, your friends hops schedule was with flowers? I am now armed with Chinook, Columbus and Simcoe pellets. I was also thinking of bittering early with Topaz, with the thinking being to chase the resin flavours from 30 mins and below.
> 
> My usual 3kgs of liquid malt will also take on 500 of dry wheat malt and 250 grams of dextrose. ( some cracked grain a distinct possibility ).



For proper that proper dank US IPA flavour you need that slightly harsh bitterness from Columbus, or the distinct flavours of Chinook or Simcoe first wort hopping, go with one of those options and use the neutral bittering hops on APAs


----------



## Three Sheets (17/6/14)

Donske said:


> For proper that proper dank US IPA flavour you need that slightly harsh bitterness from Columbus, or the distinct flavours of Chinook or Simcoe first wort hopping, go with one of those options and use the neutral bittering hops on APAs


So leave out the Topaz. Isn't FWH more for full grain brews?

Looking at Columbus,Chinook and Simcoe I could easily get all my IBU's under 30 mins even under 20. 

Heres a good read for resin fans.

http://broadfordbrewer.wordpress.com/2012/08/15/dank-danker-dankest/


----------



## verysupple (17/6/14)

I went a little heavy on dry hopping the Columbus with my last AIPA and it sure was resiny. It was supposed to be 50/50 Columbus/Centennial all the way through but a cock-up with the boil hop additions (somehow added twice as much Centennial and no Columbus for 2 additions) lead to 67/33 dry hop ratio. At first (maybe a week in the bottle - it was properly carbonated but young) it was way over the top but after another 2 weeks-ish it was pretty nice but still Columus heavy. So I'm another vote for Columbus...just not too much.


----------



## Spiesy (17/6/14)

Black n Tan said:


> For an Australian hop I think Victoria Secret has a nice resinous character and fruit also.


Really? I don't get resin from it.


----------



## Spiesy (17/6/14)

For me, resin is "dank" - and that's Centennial, and Simcoe.


----------



## verysupple (17/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> For me, resin is "dank" - and that's Centennial, and Simcoe.


I kind of agree that resiny is danky, but I find Centennial more piney and citrusy - not so much resin/dank. I think it's like Cascade but more and better, at least to my tastes. Simcoe I've only used once and don't really remember what it was like (it wasn't my finest brew so I think I've blocked it from memory  ).


----------



## micblair (17/6/14)

Resinous, dank or whatever you want to call it is why I'm not a fan of dry hopping. But if it's your thing, a good dose of any high alpha/high oil content hop late in the ferment will bring the resin.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/6/14)

Three Sheets said:


> So leave out the Topaz. Isn't FWH more for full grain brews?
> 
> Looking at Columbus,Chinook and Simcoe I could easily get all my IBU's under 30 mins even under 20.
> 
> ...


That was a great read. Thanks for sharing.....now to make a dank IPA.


----------



## fattox (17/6/14)

Three Sheets said:


> Fattox, your friends hops schedule was with flowers? I am now armed with Chinook, Columbus and Simcoe pellets. I was also thinking of bittering early with Topaz, with the thinking being to chase the resin flavours from 30 mins and below.
> 
> My usual 3kgs of liquid malt will also take on 500 of dry wheat malt and 250 grams of dextrose. ( some cracked grain a distinct possibility ).


nah im certain he used pellets - thats what i used (i reckon flowers or leaves would be amazing in it though)

also +1 to leave topaz out, its great in summery lagers but afaik would be dominated in that combo.

of course if you just wanna taste hops (heady topper clone haha)


21.20 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min

Hop

3

34.2 IBUs

28.80 g

Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min

Hop

4

28.7 IBUs











28.80 g

Apollo [18.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

8

19.8 IBUs

28.80 g

Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

9

6.1 IBUs

28.80 g

Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

10

11.0 IBUs

28.80 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

11

17.9 IBUs

28.80 g

Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

12

14.3 IBUs











28.80 g

Apollo [17.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days

Hop

14

0.0 IBUs

28.80 g

Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days

Hop

15

0.0 IBUs

28.80 g

Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days

Hop

16

0.0 IBUs

28.80 g

Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days

Hop

17

0.0 IBUs

28.80 g

Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days

Two seperate dry hops, a week each (1st is apollo, chinook and simcoe, second is simcoe and centennial). I've got one fermenting at the moment and think it will be a cracker. I'll know in about 10 days or so!


----------

